# Jobless?



## Volvo (May 31, 2013)

There are 5 of my friends, siblings migrated to Sydney, Adelaide and also Brisbane from 2008 to 2012. 4 of them were easily find a decent job within 4 months. But the one in Sydney, my sister cannot get any job till today, roughly 1 year already. She is a lawyer and certified by local BAR....Anyone can help? 

I am actually interested to migrate to Australia or NZ recently, but I am so worry if I would face same issue like her. I am an ACCA accountant.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

She needs to try some new ideas as being a lawyer does not work....
What else is she able to do for work.....

Or is she only going for $100k+ plus jobs with no local experience or references (the legal community is a tight group....)

Has she done any volunteer work to get some local experience.....????
Has she joined clubs and social groups and offered her legal skills to assist other members???
Get off the couch and get known in town as someone who makes things happen and the work will flow.....

Just my opinion......


----------



## Joanne13 (May 30, 2013)

As above. If you can't get a job in the area you want, do anything to get your foot in some doors. Get your face known and see what happens.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, i think company picking up people are mainly based on how outspoken you are or how do you represent yourself. 
If you're a person who's dull or being too quiet, even you have high qualification would have difficulties. Workplace is a place for people to work and play as a team.
My wife is an ACCA graduate too. However, you could apply visa, work on odd jobs to pay bills and try to find your job profession. At least this won't stress you out.


----------



## Volvo (May 31, 2013)

Thank you guys, read some negative and positive feedback about migrating Australia. But I think it's like a two sides mirror, you may pick and you can throw it away. I am going to meet up few agents these days and will confirm to NZ or AU soon. Joanne, just like what you were saying, never try never know.....Thanks Nemesis, your advice has motivated me too. Think positively.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Volvo said:


> Thank you guys, read some negative and positive feedback about migrating Australia. But I think it's like a two sides mirror, you may pick and you can throw it away. I am going to meet up few agents these days and will confirm to NZ or AU soon. Joanne, just like what you were saying, never try never know.....Thanks Nemesis, your advice has motivated me too. Think positively.


It's normal if you get negative view back home. Some even giving me very bad comment on my decision. Well, after you had it, everything will be different. Trust me.
Always give yourself addtional option to decide of your future. Get the visa 1st and decide where are you heading.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

Nemesis, I can't help but to say that you should give the right picture even though the truth is not always rosy so that contemplating migrants are prepared should they decide to continue. I don't know when you arrived but I'm an engineer who gave up a senior position back home 1.5 years ago and came to Australia to pursue my dreams in my dream country. All I can say is that its been more a nightmare! I agree to the realistic views of Consensual related to this topic and his difficult experience in his earlier post (which I replied but my post was deleted). Mr. Moderator, I hope you are not going to delete this post Again where I'm just sharing a TRUE experience of what others I know and myself have gone through, and not the hunky-dory version that gets reported. Otherwise it will be no difference to my home country.

On 06-11-2013, 03:05 AM, Nemesis had written:

I think there's plenty of jobs around. It's just the matter of timing and luck.
Somehow the job might not in your profession which most people can't accept. 
For example, accountant working in the kitchen?IT specialist work as gardener? Welder working as cleaner? 
I even encounter a PHD holders working as cleaner in the office! 
What's going on Australia? Brain gain or waste??

If the above is acceptable to people, well and good but IMO, it is just to fill lowly jobs vacuum shunned by locals, with another well known area as in picking and packing fruits/vegetables.

Like Zamaussie asked, _Did/have you got a job in your field? _

I graduated locally many years ago, my IELTS is 8 and I have even worked locally many years ago, so what other excuse is there that I am not given a fair go in a profession that is supposedly with skills shortage? Sorry to say I've got enough of working in a restaurant and the discrimination...


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

FruAsian, what you're highlighting is pretty right. My point is that we're being shown a bad image of Australia so far. Yeah, i graduated locally too but so far has yet encounter much issue on this. 
Think in positive manner, giving yourself 2 years to try looking for your job profession isn't that bad idea. If this is not the life you're getting, there's always an option to go back. I do have few friends who are engineers managed to land with jobs. I'm not joking but a true story. Yes, i've being told that job market is tough. Well, just face it and be more competitive i would say. I won't restrict myself on doing my own profession only, i would be think out of something from what i know.
Discrimination is everywhere and worst in malaysia. I'm 3rd generation malaysian but still being asked to go back china. I paid tax too


----------



## Volvo (May 31, 2013)

Is AustraliaForum also an Australian Migration Agency? Anyone know about that?


----------



## Volvo (May 31, 2013)

I've seen from other posts and threads many of Visa advertisements sponsored by AustraliaForum.....can it be like this? A migration company host a forum and dominate posts and leaded conversations, shouldn't it be neutral?


----------

